# Snowblower Advice



## ChrisN (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey All, I'm looking for a little snowblower advice.  I've never owned or even used a snowblower before, I've always hand shoveled my driveway.  However, due to new job  responsibilities, I will most likely be at work during any significant sowfalls this winter leaving my wife to clear the driveway so she can get to work.  I went out to a local power equipment shop and told them my situation and they suggested since my wife would be doing a lot of the work that I get the Honda single stage model HS520.  I live in Southeastern, Ct, my driveway is about 150' long, paved and slightly uphill from the road to the garage.  The Honda isn't self propelled, but according to the salesman it pretty much pulls the operator forward with the augers.  It's light, only about 75lbs.  Pull start only.  My concerns are that in this area when we get significant snow it is commonly the wet, heavy stuff. So, with a single stage machine will it have the oomph to throw the heavy stuff?  We don't typically have too many deep snows annually, maybe a 2 or 3 each winter >12".  The guys at work think I should go with a 2 stage machine, but I like the simplicity of this one and it's size and maneuverability.  Any thoughts?  better yet, anyone have any experience with the HS520?  Thanks


----------



## Shari (Dec 16, 2010)

Get a 2 stage - something larger than 5hp w/electric start - she won't miss that you are not there to remove the snow! 

Shari


----------



## festerw (Dec 16, 2010)

Never used the Honda but we've got a few 2 and 4 cycle single stage Toro's, they work very well on light snow up to about 8 inches and heavy snow to around 4.  I would not want it to be my primary equipment over 8 inches especially for 150 feet.  IMO get a 2 stage I've got an 80's model track drive Honda HS-55 that is unstoppable they aren't cheap but are worth it repairs since new are a few plugs, 2 belts and a friction disc.


----------



## doublewide (Dec 16, 2010)

I would look for a 2 stage with about 8HP and 24" path.  Too big and it is too heavy.  To small and it is not enough.  If you get a decent snow 8-12" and your wife does not get the driveway cleared by the time you get home or there are drifts, a small single stage is not going to have the balls to move the snow.  Look for these features:  electric start, cable chute control, (for height and swivel), and self propelled. Check out Ariens they have a decent line and solid engines I like their Tecumseh snow king engines.  Also there is nothing wrong with a used machine if it is fairly new and well taken care of.  You can get more for your money used.  Good luck.


----------



## mrurbplanner (Dec 16, 2010)

I'd definitely recommend a 2-stage.  I have had a Honda 11/32 (2 stage) for 3 years now and and I am satisified with it, it can really move the snow.  Honda also offers a 7 horsepower 24" and 9 hp 28 " model (2 stage) that you may want to look at.

I just have the pull start on the snowblower instead of the electric start and it starts on the first pull.

The only thing I notice is it is a bit more work to turn the track drive models versus the wheel drive models and the muscles around the elbows tend to get a bit of a work out.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Dec 16, 2010)

Paved driveway is nice, mine's dirt. That being said, plan on the worst and hope for the best. If your wife is the primary user, you have to go for the two stage. AND- a self propelled model. I know they'll cost more, but totally worth it. To really clear a 8' wide drive is really gonna take 6 trips- 3 up and 3 down, assuming a 24" swath. That is gonna get old quick, with a push only single stage blower. Add the heavy snow into the factor, and you'll be sleeping on the couch for not getting a self-propelled model. I have a husqvarna 30" 2-stage, self propelled blower, and that is a workout when it's a heavy snow. Wife won't even touch it. Don't blame her. When you decide, pick up some auger shear pins for backup, you'll appreciate having them when you need them.


----------



## ChrisN (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback everyome.  I guess it is pretty much unanamous!  I've paid for the single stage Honda, but haven't picked it up yet.  I'll go back over there today and upgrade to a larger 2 stage machine.


----------



## mayhem (Dec 16, 2010)

Do you have a lawn tractor?  Get a blower for it.  Otherwise, get a 24" or bigger 2 stage.  I have a Simplicity 24" 8hp I got for free from a friend, Had to do my driveway the other night since my plow is out for repair...unpaved 400' long drive with a 2 car turnaround and 4 car parking at the top.  Took an hour start to finish and thats with the fool thing getting hook up on each and every freaking rock in the driveway becasue the skids were never adjusted for the height I need.

It was kinda fun really...wouldn't want to do it every storm, but boy was I glad I had the thing when I needed it.  

Now I just ahve to get my Ariens 824 back into shape and I can use them both (not at the same time).


----------



## raiderfan (Dec 16, 2010)

doublewide said:
			
		

> I would look for a 2 stage with about 8HP and 24" path.




Agree 100%.  That's what I have for my driveway (which is also slightly uphill to the garage from the road).  I have the Ariens Platinum Series.  Wish it had a 27" path, but the only choices were 24" and 30", so I took the 24".  Works out just fine.


----------



## homebrewz (Dec 16, 2010)

I've cleared a lot of snow with a snow blower and I can't imagine cutting through deeper snow with anything less than a self-propelled unit. 
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## webbie (Dec 16, 2010)

I think the Ariens is a pretty good mid-level model. Hondas are great, but expensive!

I have an Ariens 2=stage which cost about $950 on sale.....it does not have the heated handles, but is built like a tank. I'm amazed at the quality of the paint job - this thing does not have a scratch on it after 5+ years! 

We bought a cheapie single stage for our son in law.....it works fine on up to about 5 inches, so if you are home every time it snows and can get out there and move it before it builds up, it might do fine. The price was right, and they had a tiny driveway at the time.

My Ariens will cut through drifts and plow piles which are taller than it's mouth is.....that's the ticket for real snow blowing!


----------



## billb3 (Dec 16, 2010)

I had a rather small  single stage years ago.
Good enough for a driveway  20-25 feet long.

The  tough stuff at the bottom after the plow went by was a bit of a chore.
Sometimes it was easier to grab a shovel.


I have a 300 foot driveway now and a old Snapper 824 (8hp, 24 inch wide) self-propelled, electric start , chute control at the handle.
No way would I want something smaller. 
Deep enough snow can be too much for the height of this, too. 
I bought a cab for it, but it is still in the box.



It is an older machine and a bit of a bear to turn around.


I'd have whomever was going to handle it make sure they could handle it.



If you have a gravel driveway you want the   lift feet so you don't throw rocks and dirt. 
You miss an inch, but the sun usually takes care of that.


----------



## Later (Dec 16, 2010)

I am a BIG fan of John Deere - not the ones at the home center but the ones at a Deere dealer. I traded in my 1974 7 hp (724) for a 2001 electric start 11 hp (1128) unit. The big 10 inch (or so) tires provide great traction and it walks through in medium to light snow as deep as 18" at good speed. I have shift to low and to advance and pause in the waist high dumps that the plow puts in the end of the driveway.  Used an Ariens 5HP unit that had the 5-6" wheels with chains and while it blew the snow well, all it wanted to do was fight by swinging back and forth in heavier snow.

Good idea to see if she can handle it. If you try to muscle one around it will fight you but a gentle technique will allow you to steer it through most snows.


----------



## btuser (Dec 16, 2010)

If you want a Honda, then the 724 with wheels would be great.  Very light and very easy to turn even though there's no differential on the Honda models. I've tried the others but they're pretty much junk.    Other than that,  the good ones are very heavy and much larger.  Anything you get at the big box stores are going to be 2yr junk (break after 2 years).  I've owned 5 snowblowers and have only been happy with two of them.  Both were Hondas.

Hondas are definately the way to go.  I can't say they're worth the money but they're definately the best.  Don't bother with the electric start, because you or your wife won't need it.  The GX motor has automatic decompression so even a six year old could start it.


----------



## ChrisN (Dec 16, 2010)

Alright, I went back to the dealer today and talked to two other guys, both in the maintenance dept.  both of them said they thought the singel stage honda HS520 model should work just fine for me (her).  They said they have never had a customer come back complaining that the blower couldn't get the job done.  I made it clear I was willing to spend quite a bit more for a beefier machine but they really felt given my wife could be the primary user, our typical winter snowfalls and customer feedback, that we should be fine with this.  So, I think I'll stick with it for this season anyway and see how it works out.  Hey, for the last 30 years of marriage we've shoveled our driveway by hand, so this machine should spoil us rotten if it does anything at all!

Thanks again for all your advice.  They are calling for a possible big dump here Sunday and Monday.  I might have to make this an early X-mas present.  I'll let you all know how it works out.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Dec 17, 2010)

I wouldn't go with anything less than 7-8 hp two stage 24' wide.  We do get some wet heavy snow in SE CT as well.  I've got a Simplicity that picked up at Gano's in Colchester 24 years ago my first summer in the new house. He wanted to clear out last years inventory so he made me a goood deal.  The only thing I've relaced in a V belt.  You want something self propelled, the auger isn't going to pull you thrugh anything.  When the snow is light you can put it in high and really zip along.  When you get that 12" of heavy wet stuff youcan creep along. You want an impleller that will throw it a fair distance.  The year we got 100" plus inches I had 3' banks on either side of the drive and had to keep angling the chute up to get over it.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 17, 2010)

I have a hankering to trade in my snowblower for a model with a switchable differential or other way to lock and unlock the wheels for easy turning.  You don't seem to have to pay much of a premium nowadays for ths.


----------



## raiderfan (Dec 17, 2010)

I spent the extra dough for that.  The Ariens Platinum Series has it automatic.  Turns on a dime.  Makes a big difference compared to the one I had before it which was a royal pain in the ass to turn


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 17, 2010)

Hey, thanks for the info.  I've had some trouble finding test info on that feature.


----------



## mayhem (Dec 17, 2010)

Both of my blowers have manually lockable differentials.  I just leave them locked, doesn't seem to make it any more difficult to turn it arond since its on snow already, the tires just slide!

Obviously I'm not using these things on a paved driveway.


----------



## gzecc (Dec 17, 2010)

chrisN said:
			
		

> Alright, I went back to the dealer today and talked to two other guys, both in the maintenance dept.  both of them said they thought the singel stage honda HS520 model should work just fine for me (her).  They said they have never had a customer come back complaining that the blower couldn't get the job done.  I made it clear I was willing to spend quite a bit more for a beefier machine but they really felt given my wife could be the primary user, our typical winter snowfalls and customer feedback, that we should be fine with this.  So, I think I'll stick with it for this season anyway and see how it works out.  Hey, for the last 30 years of marriage we've shoveled our driveway by hand, so this machine should spoil us rotten if it does anything at all!
> 
> Thanks again for all your advice.  They are calling for a possible big dump here Sunday and Monday.  I might have to make this an early X-mas present.  I'll let you all know how it works out.


I am impressed with the dealer. You wanted to spend more money and they stuck to their opinion. Sounds like a very honest dealer.


----------



## Deere10 (Dec 17, 2010)

Does that little Honda have the rubber strips on the augers? If so they may wear out quickly on a 150 ft driveway. Just keep that in mind also. IMHO I would go w a good med sized 2 stage w electric start.  Good luck.


----------



## mayhem (Dec 17, 2010)

gzecc said:
			
		

> chrisN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Either that or they sold him a $1300 single stage snowblower.


----------



## btuser (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't compare Hondas to other snowblowers.  They are in a class by themselves.  I bought a used honda once for $1300, and sold it for $800 8 years later.  It sold on craigslist in 6 hours.  I wish I'd never sold it because after 2 years of bumbling through lesser machines I ended up going back to a Honda.


----------



## ChrisN (Dec 17, 2010)

Yeah it does have the rubber augers.  The dealer says with a paved driveway I can expect them to last for 3 or 4 years.  He also suggested instead of buying new ones when it'a time to replace, I cut them out of a sidewall of an old tire.  We'll see if it gets that far.  As far as the price I paid $599 for it out the door.  Not too bad I think.


----------



## PJF1313 (Dec 18, 2010)

chrisN - 

  Is this Honda a 2-cycle(oil+gas) or a 4-cycle? (I honestly didn't look up the model)

The reason I ask, is I have and OLD Toro 2-cycle, with the rubber paddle wheel, that I'm just plain tired of messing with every year.  At $600 for a Honda, I may thing about it, after you (especially your wifes   ) review of it at the end of the season.  I just, last couple of weeks ago, got the Toro running again, so it should be good for this year, but am tired of pulling my shoulder out getting it started every time the white stuff comes down.


----------



## ChrisN (Dec 18, 2010)

PJF1313:  It's a 4 stroke.  If it's anything like my Honda lawn mower it shoud start pretty easy, especially as it will be garaged when not in use.  I'll post a review after some snow accumulates here.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Dec 18, 2010)

Good luck chrisN, keep us posted.               Awwww crap, I can't resist. If your driveway is the one in your avatar, I hope your couch is comfortable. The HS520- semi-self propelled auger? Auger drive on your driveway slope? Dude, plan on blowing down slope, then push that thing back up the same track, then repeat for the next swath. Especially with heavy snow. Once again, good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## OhioBurner© (Dec 20, 2010)

I grew up with a walk behind 10hp yard-man (2stage). Cant remember the auger size, but it was also a pretty tall unit. Chains are a big help aslo. Many times I remember getting storms over a foot in a day, sometimes even more and over the top of the intake but that blower would go through anything.

We dont get a whole lot of snow in Ohio and I already had a couple garden tractors so I picked up a blade for cheap. Works great, and only one time in the last 3 years we have lived here did we get enough that I was getting worried - because the piles were getting to large for the tractor to push back any more and starting to fill in the driveway. A blower would have worked well then. But thats unusual for Ohio, usually it gets warm and melts at some point before the piles get that big.

Single stage blowers or 'throwers' work well also, especially when mounted on a tractor! I'm looking for one but havent got one yet. Here is a pic (same tractor that I have) with a single stage snow thrower. Getting some good distance. Usually the trick with single stage is to keep it fed fully so its a constant stream of snow in and out. 2-stage units less finicky about how fast you feed em.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Dec 20, 2010)

gzecc said:
			
		

> chrisN said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not at all impressed with the dealer and I think they did him a disservice.  While those snow blowers do throw some serious snow, the 2 stage is still a better unit.  Some of them even have 'power steering' so running that machine is not hard at all.  Dragging around that single stage blower is a pain in the ass.  While they are great for sidewalks, they are not so great for large driveways.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 20, 2010)

I stopped by HD today.  They had a pretty sweet Ariens 30", Platinum model.  It has an automatic differential (or whatever it's called) so you don't have to pull a lever.  I moved it around a little in the store and it did seem very easy.  It also has the required (by wife) heated grips.  All this for only $1600, lol.  I didn't buy it, yet.


----------



## Treacherous (Dec 22, 2010)

Yamaha has re-entered the snow blower market in Canada since they left in the early 90's.  They compare well with the Hondas if price is no object.

I have a Craftsman Husqvarna clone but Simplicity, Ariens, JD and Toro are all brands you can count on.

Look at these monsters from Honda and Yamaha.


----------



## RED FRONTIER (Dec 22, 2010)

We live near you and I find when we get the change over to rain after a few inches of snow it is hard to throw for my Home Depot Aries.
Its a 2 stage. I use it on our paved drive way and my in laws pea gravel with the skids lowered for clearance. Even it has trouble at the end of the drives
if I let it sit.


----------



## velvetfoot (Dec 22, 2010)

Icy snow is tough.
I use a single stage Toro on the deck, and when the snow finally falls off the roof in icy glops, it's just about impossible to get up.


----------



## Treacherous (Dec 22, 2010)

RED FRONTIER said:
			
		

> We live near you and I find when we get the change over to rain after a few inches of snow it is hard to throw for my Home Depot Aries.
> Its a 2 stage. I use it on our paved drive way and my in laws pea gravel with the skids lowered for clearance. Even it has trouble at the end of the drives
> if I let it sit.



How old and how many horsepower engine is on your Ariens?  

I've got 10.5 Briggs & Stratton motor with an upgraded auger pulley on my Craftsman/Husqvarna and I can toss wet snow about 25 feet.  The dryer stuff will shoot out up to 50 feet.

Lots of people have luck upgrading their throwing distance with one of the Clarence impeller kits. I haven't had a need to upgrade mine but might be something you want to look into.

http://smllengns.tripod.com/


----------



## Treacherous (Dec 22, 2010)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Icy snow is tough.
> I use a single stage Toro on the deck, and when the snow finally falls off the roof in icy glops, it's just about impossible to get up.





I hear ya... 
Trying to break up too much ice with a two stage is just asking for broken shear pins.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Dec 22, 2010)

Treacherous said:
			
		

> RED FRONTIER said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is not wet snow that is an issue, it is snow that is rained on making it essentially SLUSH, which I have seen no machine conquer.  That stuff just does not throw...


----------



## Treacherous (Dec 22, 2010)

That is exactly the kind of slop that the Clarence kit will help out with.  It reduces the clearance between the auger housing and auger so it actually throws it instead of just slopping it around.  This is one of the reasons the Honda blowers perform so well.  The auger clearance is tight in those units.

Here is someone not far from my cabin using his Honda blower as a sump pump.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWy7iaKWBVU

If it can throw water it can throw your slush.




			
				CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> Treacherous said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## CALJREICH (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a yard machine 8hp 2 stage electric start that is 9 years old. My driveways are long. I wouldn't want to use one that is not self propeled. It works great. It is still in great shape too.  I got an ATV this year with a plow , gonna give that a try.

If the shute on your blower starts clogging up you will be wanting a 2 stage. If your wife hates it you'll be wanting a 2 stage.


----------



## burntime (Dec 23, 2010)

Late to the party but I have a 42inch single stage on my tractor, and a 38 inch walk behind.  I also have a 6.5hp toro paddle for the deck.  Yes, I live in Wisconsin :lol:


----------



## Shari (Dec 23, 2010)

burntime said:
			
		

> Late to the party but I have a 42inch single stage on my tractor, and a 38 inch walk behind.  I also have a 6.5hp toro paddle for the deck.  Yes, I live in Wisconsin :lol:



Also in Wisconsin here )) with multiple machines for different situations - roughly the same setup(s) as you outlined plus we have a small 12" electric for those hard to reach areas (or if the grandkids are in the mood to help Granny. )


----------



## Treacherous (Dec 23, 2010)

Those channel steel handles on that 2-stage Simplicity you have are so stout.  No others compare IMO to how strong they are.  The cast iron auger gear case is rock solid as well.

If I was in the market again I would likely go with a Simplicity or a Honda.  






			
				burntime said:
			
		

> Late to the party but I have a 42inch single stage on my tractor, and a 38 inch walk behind.  I also have a 6.5hp toro paddle for the deck.  Yes, I live in Wisconsin :lol:


----------



## burntime (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks, I actually use the walkbehind for backup and once in a while the sidewalks.  The tractor does most of the work.


----------



## Later (Dec 27, 2010)

Chris, I'm curious, how did the single stage Honda handle the snow?


----------



## ChrisN (Dec 27, 2010)

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> Chris, I'm curious, how did the single stage Honda handle the snow?



Well, we didn't get whalloped too bad here in Southeastern, Ct.  Total snowfall was only about 6" but, the wind was and continues to be wicked.  Blowing steady at about 25mph with regular gusts over 40.  So the blower handled the snow pretty easy, trouble came when the wind caught the discharge and doused me.  Some observations, though:  the snowblower is very light and tends to slip sideways when going downhill.  Someone mentioned this but it's true, it doesn't blow slush very well at all.  My wife used it today while I was at work and she said it worked great but with only a few inches on the driveway, I think I need a more substantial snowfall to say how it will be in the long run.  I will say though, having never used a snowblower before, it is soooooo  much easier on an older body than shoveling.  even if you're talking about just a few inches.


----------



## Later (Dec 28, 2010)

Glad it worked well for you. I've heard great things about Hondas but never wanted to pay the difference. A blower is easier on the body, that's the truth! We only got about 6" here - snow was easy to clear - midnight drunks on snow machines are another story. Almost lost the mailbox to them.


----------



## btuser (Dec 28, 2010)

chrisN said:
			
		

> Retired Guy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know you'll be able to use it, but in the long run I agree with many others on this board that you will want a 2 stage snowblower.   150' is pretty far for a single stage snowblower.  The real test comes with the heavy stuff, and then you will most likely need a two stage.  When I was doing condo plowing, we had multiple snowblowers, some being single for walkways/common areas.  They were great for the light stuff but once in a while you get a different kind of snow (I'm sure the its a 4 letter word in inuit) and then you'll be working hard.  Very hard.  Plus, the end of your driveway will be a 3' pile of slush that once the salt has drained out of it will freeze solid.  Yeah, you've been there too. 

The only time you really need a snowblower is when you really NEED a snowblower.


----------



## Mcbride (Jan 2, 2011)

chrisN said:
			
		

> Alright, I went back to the dealer today and talked to two other guys, both in the maintenance dept.  both of them said they thought the singel stage honda HS520 model should work just fine for me (her).  They said they have never had a customer come back complaining that the blower couldn't get the job done.  I made it clear I was willing to spend quite a bit more for a beefier machine but they really felt given my wife could be the primary user, our typical winter snowfalls and customer feedback, that we should be fine with this.  So, I think I'll stick with it for this season anyway and see how it works out.  Hey, for the last 30 years of marriage we've shoveled our driveway by hand, so this machine should spoil us rotten if it does anything at all!
> 
> Thanks again for all your advice.  They are calling for a possible big dump here Sunday and Monday.  I might have to make this an early X-mas present.  I'll let you all know how it works out.



Did not read the entire thread, just to this post.
So if I missed something else important tell me.

I would suggest a 2 stage blower only, and minimum 7 hp even for smaller yards.

I hate craftsman and the other box store brands like mtd, etc.

The ariens is a good unit for the price, or if you have money to blow, get a yamaha or honda.

Myself I have a 30 inch ariens, and its good.


----------



## Treacherous (Jan 2, 2011)

IMO Simplicity, John Deer, Husqvarna and Toro all make good units as well.  I have a Craftsman made by Husqvarna but most in US at this point are made by MTD.  IIRC you can still purchase Craftsman Husky's in Canada.


----------



## Treacherous (Jan 2, 2011)

I've heard many suggest on several snowblower forums that the auger design on the SINGLE stage Toro's is superior to other's including the Honda's.


----------



## CALJREICH (Jan 2, 2011)

Treacherous said:
			
		

> I've heard many suggest on several snowblower forums that the auger design on the SINGLE stage Toro's is superior to other's including the Honda's.




They are probably just blowing snow up your ---

Brrrrr that has got to be cold!


----------



## Treacherous (Jan 2, 2011)

This is probably just for marketing but this shows a Toro and McCulloch blowing past a Honda.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5yeDXDrlY4o


----------



## Mcbride (Jan 2, 2011)

This one should clear your driveway out quickly.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Vx369nR9HQ&feature=related


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jan 12, 2011)

ChrisN - Please tell us how your new blower performed for you in this current storm....we have 14" so I am guessing you might be getting buried too?
Coming to realize that my 160 ft driveway needs a better machine that my 8.5h orse ariens and 24' cut.


----------



## webbie (Jan 12, 2011)

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> ChrisN - Please tell us how your new blower performed for you in this current storm....we have 14" so I am guessing you might be getting buried too?
> Coming to realize that my 160 ft driveway needs a better machine that my 8.5h orse ariens and 24' cut.



I have about the same Ariens and it did the job easily this morning......never a hiccup.

It is a nice mid-sized machine.....

If I was gonna step up from there it would be to a machine I could sit on (tractor type)...big bucks, though.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jan 12, 2011)

Craig, are you able to take a full bite with the machine in this much snow?
With about 12" of snow, I can only take about 1/2 bite or else the impeller gets clogged up....perhaps this is the norm though?
Basically, once I got the first pass made, the max I could go is about 50% of the bite, and that was on the slowest speed.


----------



## webbie (Jan 12, 2011)

I can take a full bite no problem - even not on the slowest speed. 
Are you sure both sides of your snow screws are turning?
I'll get the model # to make sure we are comparing apples to apples. 

I can even go though plow piles that are pretty dense which are as high or higher than the machine.

Also, there is a drive belt inside which needs tightened up once in a while and you have to make sure all the linkages travel fully or else you may not be fully engaging all the power. 

Of course, these things need to always be set on full throttle.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks for the info...I'll check to see if the belt is loose like you mention. (Just had the friction plate replaced yesterday, and the shop said everything looked good)


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jan 12, 2011)

Craig, mine is a Ariens 932104...I guess I just pot the belt cover off and check to make sure its not slipping?


----------



## webbie (Jan 12, 2011)

That's what I did...but mine is an 8526
Maybe you gave the serial number?
I think the manual shows how to expose the belt. The belt is what tensions everything...as I remember, therefore adjusting it tighter or replacing it can help if slippage is the problem.

How about the fuel - clean? Do you put drygas or something else in there here and there? Stabil? I leave my gas in over the summer and still have no problems, but lack of full fuel flow can definitely sap power.


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jan 12, 2011)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> That's what I did...but mine is an 8526
> Maybe you gave the serial number?
> I think the manual shows how to expose the belt. The belt is what tensions everything...as I remember, therefore adjusting it tighter or replacing it can help if slippage is the problem.
> 
> How about the fuel - clean? Do you put drygas or something else in there here and there? Stabil? I leave my gas in over the summer and still have no problems, but lack of full fuel flow can definitely sap power.


Thanks for the info Craig. Not sure if it is slipping...just doesn't seem to throw the snow as good as it used to.
Power is really strong, and the engine runs fine......the engine doesn't bog down at all when the impeller is not shooting the snow very far, so Ibet your right on the belt being the issue. I leave my fuel in over the summer as well....never had a problem...always starts on the second pull.
I'll pop of the case and check the belt.
Thanks Craig


----------



## raybonz (Jan 12, 2011)

I bought an Ariens 7524 on Craigslist for $350.00 a few years ago and it never handled anything other than dry fluffy snow until today.. The guy I bought it from told me you have to blow snow at speed 2 max (it has 6 forward and 2 reverse speeds) and I tried it and sure enough he was right.. If the snow was wet which we get all the time here it would just clog up and if it did anything I had to crawl it along until I looked at the belts a week ago.. I found the belts looked OK but also noticed there is a pulley which tensions the auger/blower when you engage it.. There is an idler puller which pushes the belt against the drive pulley and it is adjustable.. I found I had about 1/2" I could move this idler pulley to make the belt tighter and WOW it's like a new snowblower I was throwing slush over 10 feet and only clogged it a few times because I blowing pure slush! I always thought a 7.5 HP snowblower should have pretty good power and sure enough it works better than it ever has! I was also able to grind up plow chunks and move them as well.. Gotta say this made my day as I can run this thing at ALL speeds now and move heavy wet snow! YAY! I suspect this guy got rid of this snowblower because it sucked which it did until today...   



Ray


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jan 12, 2011)

Thanks Ray....I have the same issue with slushy snow.....throws it about 1 foot max ..so I am going to take of the cover after I'm done work and take a peek. Hopefully it just needs to be adjusted and not replaced.
Not to mechanically inclined, so I might take a few pics and perhaps you can show me on the pics what I might need to adjust? (If you would be willing to?) or maybe PM you?


----------



## raybonz (Jan 12, 2011)

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> Thanks Ray....I have the same issue with slushy snow.....throws it about 1 foot max ..so I am going to take of the cover after I'm done work and take a peek. Hopefully it just needs to be adjusted and not replaced.
> Not to mechanically inclined, so I might take a few pics and perhaps you can show me on the pics what I might need to adjust? (If you would be willing to?) or maybe PM you?



Dave do you have an Ariens snowblower? On mine there is a plastic cover over the belts held on by 2 bolts.. If you remove this cover you should see 2 belts.. The larger heavier belt is the auger blower belt and if you press the lever which engages the auger/blower you will see an idler pulley being moved towards the larger belt engaging it to the engine pulley.. Loosen the idler pulley and move it towards the center of the machine.. On mine I noticed the engine loading when I engaged this pulley after moving it.. This made a massive difference on my machine and should on yours if you had the same problem as I did! Hope this helps..

Ray


----------



## daveswoodhauler (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes Ray, have an Ariens 932104, its about 10 years old or so.
Thanks Ray.....I think your directions are great, and will make more sense when I see it in front of me.
I am guessing I should just move the pulley in a little to see if that makes a difference? Or should I move it all the way so it touches the belt? (Like I said, might make more sense when I look at it)
Thanks so much!


----------



## raybonz (Jan 12, 2011)

daveswoodhauler said:
			
		

> Yes Ray, have an Ariens 932104, its about 10 years old or so.
> Thanks Ray.....I think your directions are great, and will make more sense when I see it in front of me.
> I am guessing I should just move the pulley in a little to see if that makes a difference? Or should I move it all the way so it touches the belt? (Like I said, might make more sense when I look at it)
> Thanks so much!



Move it in all the way and check that when you release the lever that the auger/blower stops.. When you release this lever it creates slack in the belt and applies a brake to the auger/blower.. Make sure this happens and you are good to go...

Ray


----------



## btuser (Jan 12, 2011)

Today was fun.  A couple of drifts were close to 4'.


----------



## thinkxingu (Jan 13, 2011)

Yeah, they were--reminded me of when I was a kid, when snowstorms dumped enough snow to have forts on all the driveway corners!  Of course, my l'il buddy's only 8 months--a bit too young to scoot around in the snow.

S


----------



## mayhem (Jan 13, 2011)

I have to do the above belt tightening to my Ariens 824 as its a great machine with an auger that stops when you get much snow in there and you can hear the belt squealing.

My Simplicity 860 worked like a champ though.  Walked through the snow behind the house so I could get to the walking path for the main entrance.  Had to go in lowest gear and WOT to do it...pretty funny to see that sucker going through snow that was a good 4-6" deeper than the front opening...so much spilled over the top that I had to do everything twice.  At times when I was making my first cut the exhaust was a few inches lower that the top surface of the snow and because it was fluffy powder you could see this little extra indented path blown along the left hand side.  Fun stuff.

That Ariens is one hell of alot beefier machine than the Simplicity though...gotta finish getting it fixed up and use it this year!  The auger on both is 24", but the Ariens auger opening is a good 3-4" taller, augers are larger diameter, tires are twice the size, lots more ground clearnce under the differential, etc...just all around a much heavier duty machine.


----------



## gregp553 (Jan 13, 2011)

A few months ago I sold my 20-year old Craftsman for a 4-year old Husqvarna, 2-stage, 27", 10.5 hp snow monster.  I knew my old snowblower was weak, but this thing puts it to shame.  Got a great deal for only $500 on CL.  Sometime, you can find good deals on CL.  By now you know most people on here recommend the 2-stage, and I agree.  And the Husqvarna is awesome.


----------



## Czech (Jan 14, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> daveswoodhauler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So I just checked my Ariens 824 as said, yep, a good half an inch make up was due. I noticed on Dome killer weekend it was not handling the slushy stuff as well as it used to, I did the traction disk last year so was thinking it should be good to go. In seeing how much space there was, makes me wonder how it was throwing at all? Impeller just slipping? She's tight now, pulley free wheeling when let go, tight when handle squeezed. I haven't used it yet, but feel pretty confident I'll see a big improvement. So.......Thanks for the idea Ray!


----------



## raybonz (Jan 14, 2011)

Czech said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just glad to pass along some helpful advice.. Hope it works out for you!

Ray


----------



## mayhem (Jan 14, 2011)

Tightened mine up last night too, now I jsut need to get it out and try it  I had probably well over an inch of deflection and the idler pulley was at the furthest out adjustment.  Moved it all the way in and we'll see how it goes.  Best now has about a half inch of playw hen engaged.  Probably time for a pair of new belts anyway as they're very, very old.  I squirted some belt dressing on them to add a little moisture though.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 15, 2011)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Tightened mine up last night too, now I jsut need to get it out and try it  I had probably well over an inch of deflection and the idler pulley was at the furthest out adjustment.  Moved it all the way in and we'll see how it goes.  Best now has about a half inch of playw hen engaged.  Probably time for a pair of new belts anyway as they're very, very old.  I squirted some belt dressing on them to add a little moisture though.



I'd be hesitant to use belt dressing as these belts need to slip when you disengage the blower and drive wheels.. Be sure the blower stops when you release the engage lever and the brake applies or it could become a dangerous situation..

Ray


----------



## xman23 (Jan 17, 2011)

I worried, anyone hear from Chris after that big dump CT got last week. Some places got more than 2 ft. He may be still out there in the middle of the hill with the single stage machine. I think he needed 2 machines, his and hers. 

Tom


----------



## TMonter (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm using an Ariens 91020 from the mid 70's and it still works fine. This summer the housing is going to get blasted and repainted and I'm going to install one of the rubber wiper kits as well but so far in all but really wet snow it does fine. I'm hoping the rubber wiper kit solves the distance problem with wet snow. I'm betting if this was a 8HP unit and not a 5HP unit it would do a bit better in slushy snow.

Buying a new unit I'd go for around 8HP and hopefully a bit better distance.

At least the old tank is easy to work on.


----------



## mayhem (Jan 17, 2011)

Significantly improved the thing's ability to move snow...what a difference tightenting that belt made.  Now the augers just stay running...no seizing up, no squaling...nice.

Now I just have to get the motor tuned properly and I'm good.  Rebuilt the carb last year and I just can't seem to get the carb adjusted properly.  I can get it to run great, but I need to keep it on full choke when I put a load on it.  If I close the choke and there is no load it dies at WOT, but oddly it purrs like a kitten at minimal throttle.  I'm sure it just a few turns of the various screws away from running like new, but I'm over my head with these adjustments.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 17, 2011)

mayhem said:
			
		

> Significantly improved the thing's ability to move snow...what a difference tightenting that belt made.  Now the augers just stay running...no seizing up, no squaling...nice.
> 
> Now I just have to get the motor tuned properly and I'm good.  Rebuilt the carb last year and I just can't seem to get the carb adjusted properly.  I can get it to run great, but I need to keep it on full choke when I put a load on it.  If I close the choke and there is no load it dies at WOT, but oddly it purrs like a kitten at minimal throttle.  I'm sure it just a few turns of the various screws away from running like new, but I'm over my head with these adjustments.



I wonder if your carb is loose or has a bad gasket as it sounds like you are sucking in air somewhere so it is running too lean? I am no motor expert that's for sure but you having to choke the motor sounds like it is lean and choking it richens the mix..

Ray


----------



## EJL923 (Jan 17, 2011)

with a 150' driveway definately get a two stage.  You would not have a happy wife with a single stage.  Ive never heard anyone say anything bad about a honda, but they are greatly overpriced IMO.  To each his own budget i suppose.  As far as snowblowing, you cant get much worse than my driveway.  i do about 250', half of it is at 15Â° incline.  I wanted a track but couldnt pay $2400 for a honda.  Went with the ariens track and havent regretted it.  If i didnt need a track, the toro two stage models are your best bang for the buck.  I did a lot of research on these.


----------

